
Request smuggling between Amazon ALBs and Go net/HTTP - pentestercrab
https://99designs.com.au/blog/engineering/request-smuggling/
======
pentestercrab
More information on desynchronization attacks that can allow request smuggling
can be found on the Portswigger blog[0].

[0] [https://portswigger.net/research/http-desync-attacks-
request...](https://portswigger.net/research/http-desync-attacks-request-
smuggling-reborn)

